# Swinging Over The Top?



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Came up with a good "over the top" cure that has changed me from a 14 handicapper to a 7 handicapper. When you come
"over the top" you are swinging the club inside and over. Creating cut spin on the ball that makes it slice. Inisde to inside is the term I believe. What I did was the opposite. Swinging inside is O.K but all you have to do on the downswing is feel as though you "swing away" from your body. Inside to out which will make the ball draw. Try this give me any feedback you have :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The simple remedy most recommended for curing the swing that comes over the top is to concentrate on starting the downswing slowly with the left shoulder coming up and the right shoulder coming down, coupled with a gentle lateral weight shift, not an immediate turn from a position with weight on the right side.... all this said with a right handed golfer in mind....

If you get your weight to the downswing side before you start the turn, it's pretty hard to swing over the top.

In essence, it accomplishes what you mentioned about taking the club on an inside to outside plane.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

No affence mate but your just complicating the swing. I like to keep it short and simple. Swing away from your body and you will hit sweet draws and your slice will be gone. :thumbsup:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

My back swing comes over the top, this is caused by a ridiculous long swing, and my right elbow comes up and away from my body by about 15 inches or so!!!

Miles to far.

As soon as I reduce that to a normal full swing (which feels like a flick of the wrists) I get that perfect draw back.

But, even though I know how to cure it, to change the way you have been swinging a club for 15 years or so, isnt so easy


----------

